# syringe size for Puregon 50iu



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Ladies

what syringe size should I use to inject myself with 50iu Puregon (only 1 vial x 3 days)

I have syringes from previous IVF treatment

*0.5 ml used by diabetics (I used to put Buserelin)*

*2.5 ml (used with Menopur, but I think its too big for the amount of liquid).*

Anyone?

Thank you

Hope xx


----------



## wannabetp (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi Hope2005
I had a puregon pen. It came with my meds you insert the puregon cartridge in put the needle on and inject really very easy. If i was you I would contact clinic or drug company and ask if they can send you one.

Good luck on you D-IUI journey x


----------

